
The unsolved mystery of the soldier who died in the watchtower - matousd
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/01/the-unsolved-mystery-of-the-soldier-who-died-in-the-watchtower
======
mfoy_
There's an old saying: "There's profit in confusion."

The kick in the teeth, here, is that it appears that rather than expose such
profiteers, the institution would rather quietly sweep such incidents under
the rug. :(

~~~
moftz
There is a lot of paperwork for a soldier committing suicide. But there is
even more paperwork for investigating and prosecuting a drug ring.

